# job



## GoharParis (Jan 6, 2015)

How can I find a job in Hong Kong from the us?


----------



## storewhat (Jan 15, 2015)

Are you going to Hong Kong to work?
You can search in the Internet.


----------



## GoharParis (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply.i am in the us now and i am looking for a job in Hong Kong.I tried the Hong kong Craigslist but no luck.do you know of any recruitment agency that is legit or of any employer?


----------



## storewhat (Jan 15, 2015)

I think this website may help you.
Doing Business in Hong Kong and Macau | Consulate General of the United States Hong Kong & Macau


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

GoharParis said:


> Hi thanks for the reply.i am in the us now and i am looking for a job in Hong Kong.I tried the Hong kong Craigslist but no luck.do you know of any recruitment agency that is legit or of any employer?


Try jobsdb.com and jobstreet.com


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

You need to find the employer who can sponsor your visa.. tough to find when you are not in HKG.


----------

